# ظهور "حمامة" بجوار البابا أثناء إلقاء محاضرته



## مونيكا 57 (31 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد  قداسة البابا ورد السماء

كتبها عصام نسيم
في محاضرة قداسة البابا الاخيره والتي كانت غير عادية خاصة فترة الاجابه علي الاسئله حيث تم توجيه سؤال لقداسة البابا عن سعي البعض في تغيير لائحة اختيار البابا والغاء القرعه الالهيه وكانت اجابة البابا في هذه الامره ليست اجابات عاديه بل حملت الكثير من المعاني والرسائل الموجهة لهذه الفئة التي تسعى بكل طاقتها وجهدها في تغيير الائحه الحاليه وأوضح ان من يسعون إلي ذلك لهم إغراض شخصيه وتسهيل الامور لاختيار شخص ما او منع شخص ما وقد جاءت اجابة قداسة البابا كالأتي:
اولا من قدم اللائحه الحالية هو المجمع المقدس أي هيئة رسميه كنيسة وليس مجرد أشخاص لهم أراء خاصة كما يحدث اليوم .
ثانيا لا يصح ان تكون لائحة انتخاب البطريرك مفصله تفصيلا علي شخص معين اما تكون مفصله علي شخص معين يبقي بطريرك او لمنع شخص معين من الدخول في الانتخاب 
نقطه اخرى..
من يفكرون في إعداد لائحه لانتخاب شخص معين بيشيلو بند القرعه الهيكليه وافترض ان الشخص الذي يريدوه اخذ اعلي أصوات ثم لم يحصل علي القرعة الهيكيليه فسوف تكون مشكله حيث ان القرعه الهيكليه تظهر ان الله هو من اختار الشخص وبالقرعه الهيكليه اختير البابا كيرلس السادس وبها ايضا اختير البابا شنوده الثالث وبالقرعه الهيكليه اختير الرسول الثاني عشر ليكمل الجماعه بعد انتحار يهوذا اعمال 1 بل بالقرعه ايضا الرجال الامميون في قصة يونان النبي استجاب الرب لهم بها رغم كونهم اممين فنحن لا نوافق اطلاقا علي حذف مبدءا لقرعه نعتبرها لعبه معينه لا تصح ان تدخل في المجال الكنسي فنحن لأننا ساكتين لا نتكلم فهم يعملوا لوائح دول يدعوننا ان نبتدي نتكلم معندناش مانع ,انا ساكت ساكت والناس قعدين يلعبوا
انا عايز أطمئنكم إنا صحيح ساكت بس فاهم اللعب كله بل عارف الناس بالاسم وربما هم قاعدين يقولو هو عارف ولا مش عارف
ثم بعد أن أجاب قداسة البابا عن هذا السؤال جاء له سؤال حول ما نشرته الصحف عن موافقته علي لائحة العلمانيين حول انتخاب البابا القادم فكانت إجابة قداسته
لم استلم أي شئ
ثم أكمل قائلا إننا في المجمع المقدس كل الأمور فيه بالإجماع ثم في تعليق ظريف لقداسة حول ما قالته الصحف حو موافقة 15 اسقف فرد ثم أكمل معلش الناس دي بتشتغل ونحن ايضا سنشتغل وبمعرفه وبقوة .
ثم بعد ان انهى قداسة البابا إجابته علي هذا السؤال وبعد وقت قليل فوجئ الشعب بالكنيسة بوجود حمامه بجوار قداسة البابا علي مكتبه صاحبه زغاريد وتصفيق حاد من الشعب وعلق قداسة البابا قائلا
 لا يوجد حمام يطير بالليل فهذا امر شاذ
وبالتأكيد جاءت هذه الحمامه كانها تاكيد من السماء علي اقوال قداسة البابا شنوده في ما قاله بخصوص ألقرعه الهيكلية فمعروف ان ظهور الحمام هو ظهور سمائي والحمام دائما رمز السلام وكانت تحمل دائما رسالة لاناس الله فحملت رساله الي ابينا نوح وقت الطوفان وحل الروح القدس علي السيد المسيح في العماد لإعلان الظهور الإلهي وإعلان بنوة المسيح لله وفي التاريخ كان الحمام دائما مصاحب لطهورات نورانيه تحمل رسائل السلام او الحب من السماء نحو المؤمنين بل وغير المؤمنين
وهكذا جاءت هذه الحمامة التي ظهرت فجاءه واختفت فجاءه كتأكيد من السماء علي مساندتها للبابا شنوده الثالث وتأييد كل ما قاله ولتأكيد ان ألقرعه الهيكلية هي ترك الاختيار للرب وصوت الله الذي نسمعه من علي المذبح المقدس ,

لقد جاءت كلمات قداسة البابا شنودة في هذه المحاضرة قويه معبره كرسالة لهؤلاء الأقزام الذين ظهروا مؤخرا يملاءون العالم كلام ضد الكنيسة ويفترون عليها وعلي قداسة البابا ويطعنون في القرعه الهيكليه التي بها اختير قداسة البابا نفسه ومن قبله القديس البابا كيرلس السادس ,وجاءت رسالة السماء كتأكيد لما قاله البابا وكرد علي هؤلاء حتى يعرفوا حجمهم جيدا
فهل يستجيب هؤلاء الذين يعملون في الخفاء وعلانيه ضد الكنيسة ولمصالحهم الشخصية لنداء السماء ولتحذير قداسة البابا ؟بالفيديو: ظهور "حمامة" بجوار البابا أثناء إلقاء محاضرته​*
http://www.anbawissa.org/vb/showthread.php?p=207852#post207852
تاريخ نشر الخبر : 29/10/2009


----------



## BITAR (31 أكتوبر 2009)

*ربنا موجود*​


----------



## kalimooo (31 أكتوبر 2009)

الرب قادر على كل شيء


----------



## SALVATION (31 أكتوبر 2009)

_انت حمامة السلام لينا يا قداسة البابا و وجودك فى وسطينا بركة لينا_
_شكراا للخبر_​


----------



## tasoni queena (1 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا مونيكا عل الخبر

انا شفتها​


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (1 نوفمبر 2009)

ربنا يخليك لينا يابابانا يا بابا شنوده ويديم حياتك لينا يا حبيبى يا ابونا كلنا


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (1 نوفمبر 2009)

رغم انى زعلانه جدا علشان كنت فى القاهره وماقدرتش احضر الاجتماع لظروف ما الا انى حابه اشكركم على الموضوع الجميل دا وفعلا ربنا لايترك نفسه بدون شاهد وكنيستنا الارثوذكسيه ثابته وثابت ايمانها على الدوام وعلى ممر العصور وبابانا الغالى ربنا يديم لينا كهنوته وابوته ورئاسته لينا وثم بعد عمران طويل لقداسته ربنا هو اللى هايختار مين اللى ينفع ويستحق انه يراس شعبه واولاده يعنى مش البشر اللى هايختار


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (1 نوفمبر 2009)

الحمام رمز السلام وابينا الحبيب هو ايضا رمز للسلام 
الرب يديم لنا حياته ​


----------



## candy shop (1 نوفمبر 2009)

انا شوفت المحاضره فى اغابى 

وشوفت الحمامه منظر 

روووووووووووووعه 

حقيقى البابا شنوده ده قديس 

ربنا يطول عمره 
​


----------



## twety (1 نوفمبر 2009)

*للاسف مشفتش المحاضرة*
*بس اكيد هتتعاد كتير على اغابى وسى تى فى*

*بركه صلواته معنا كلنا*
*شكرا لتعبك وبجد ميرسى خالص على الخبر الحلو ه*


----------



## ماريو ايهاب (5 نوفمبر 2009)

الرب يديم لنا حياته


----------



## مونيكا 57 (5 نوفمبر 2009)

BITAR قال:


> *ربنا موجود*​











​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (5 نوفمبر 2009)

كليمو قال:


> الرب قادر على كل شيء











​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (5 نوفمبر 2009)

SALVATION قال:


> _انت حمامة السلام لينا يا قداسة البابا و وجودك فى وسطينا بركة لينا_
> _شكراا للخبر_​










​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (5 نوفمبر 2009)

tasoni queena قال:


> شكرا مونيكا عل الخبر
> 
> انا شفتها​











​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (5 نوفمبر 2009)

بنت موسى الاسود قال:


> ربنا يخليك لينا يابابانا يا بابا شنوده ويديم حياتك لينا يا حبيبى يا ابونا كلنا











​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (5 نوفمبر 2009)

tota love قال:


> رغم انى زعلانه جدا علشان كنت فى القاهره وماقدرتش احضر الاجتماع لظروف ما الا انى حابه اشكركم على الموضوع الجميل دا وفعلا ربنا لايترك نفسه بدون شاهد وكنيستنا الارثوذكسيه ثابته وثابت ايمانها على الدوام وعلى ممر العصور وبابانا الغالى ربنا يديم لينا كهنوته وابوته ورئاسته لينا وثم بعد عمران طويل لقداسته ربنا هو اللى هايختار مين اللى ينفع ويستحق انه يراس شعبه واولاده يعنى مش البشر اللى هايختار




*أكيد​*






​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (5 نوفمبر 2009)

صوفيا مجدى قال:


> الحمام رمز السلام وابينا الحبيب هو ايضا رمز للسلام
> الرب يديم لنا حياته ​





*أأأأأأأأأأأأأأأمين*




​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (5 نوفمبر 2009)

candy shop قال:


> انا شوفت المحاضره فى اغابى
> 
> وشوفت الحمامه منظر
> 
> ...




*أأأأأأأأأأأأأأأمين​*





​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (5 نوفمبر 2009)

twety قال:


> *للاسف مشفتش المحاضرة*
> *بس اكيد هتتعاد كتير على اغابى وسى تى فى*
> 
> *بركه صلواته معنا كلنا*
> *شكرا لتعبك وبجد ميرسى خالص على الخبر الحلو ه*




*ماتزعليش يا تويتى هابعتلك المحاضرة عشان تشوفيها​*





​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (5 نوفمبر 2009)

ماريو ايهاب قال:


> الرب يديم لنا حياته




*
أأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأمين​*







​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (5 نوفمبر 2009)

*كلنا شوفنا الحمامة 
سيدنا البابا دة قديس 

اختيار بابا الكرازة المرقصية دة بيبقي اختيار سماوي وربنا هو اللي بيرشد بية الاباء 

ربنا يطول لنا في عمر سيدنا البابا 

البابا شنودة دة قديس العصر ومش هيعرفوا  مدي قداستك الا بعدين​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (12 نوفمبر 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *كلنا شوفنا الحمامة
> سيدنا البابا دة قديس
> 
> اختيار بابا الكرازة المرقصية دة بيبقي اختيار سماوي وربنا هو اللي بيرشد بية الاباء
> ...



*أأأأأأأأأأأأأأمين​*





​


----------



## ماجد11 (22 نوفمبر 2009)

ربنا يخليك لينا يا قداسة البابا


----------



## مونيكا 57 (22 نوفمبر 2009)

ماجد11 قال:


> *ربنا يخليك لينا يا قداسة البابا​*






*أأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأمين​*






​


----------

